# White vs. Black EPDM roofing?



## Juliaj (Feb 20, 2017)

I am looking to put in an EPDM roof for a 15,000 sq. ft. warehouse in Michigan. They seem to be concerned about a black roof for their energy savings with running AC in the summer and heat in the winter. Is there an advantage to going with white vs. black? What are your thoughts?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2017)

*White v. Black EPDM*

Now we work in Nebraska, but I believe Michigan's climate is not much different. Just like you want the sun to be reflected in the summer to keep the building from getting warmer in the winter you would like the sun to help warm up the building. In my area there is only 33 days a year on the average that get above 90 and the average yearly temp is 62 degrees. So, overall there is no benefit of going with a white roof in my area on energy savings.

http://http://arooftech.com/commercial/


----------



## RooferWife (Mar 21, 2017)

Yes! Go white. The savings can be significant. We are in WI and the white membrane is a huge selling point. We have covered more than one black EPDM roof with a white coating.


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Black every time


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

I would go with a black roof in this situation, and here's why. For cold climates, a white roof will do the same thing it does in warm climates: protect your home from the heat of the sun. The difference is that a roof that lets in some of that warmth can actually keep your home comfortable and reduce your need to rely on your furnace. Hence, it saves you money in the long run. So if you're in a fairly cold part of the country such as Michigan, a black roof can actually be a more energy-efficient option than a white roof.


----------

